
Ask HN: What are the legal implications of not accepting cookies? - baalimago
Since GDPR there&#x27;s a new paradigm reminiscent of &quot;the old internet&quot; where popups are everywhere, mostly about storing cookies. Some sites have a strict &quot;accept cookies to enter&quot;-policy, but there are some (mostly google products) where they simply inform me that &quot;This site uses cookies from Google to deliver its services and to analyze traffic.&quot; (taken from https:&#x2F;&#x2F;developers.google.com&#x2F;speed&#x2F;webp), and I can click &quot;Ok&quot;, or simply continue browsing without actually accepting the terms.<p>What are the legal implications of not accepting the terms (not clicking OK), but still browse the website? If it&#x27;s legal, why isn&#x27;t every website using this approach?
======
himinlomax
If they give you the choice and let you use the site, what would exactly be
the problem? Who do you suppose would complain about it?

~~~
baalimago
The problem is them using cookies without my implicit consent. They send
cookies, then in hindsight assure that I'm okay with it, without even giving
the option to decline.

------
chalst
IANAL caveat aside: the GDPR says sites need to ask for consent for cookies
that are not needed for site functionality. These sites are not doing that, so
they are violating the GDPR, but by providing a warning of what they are
doing, I guess their liability might be somewhat less in the somewhat unlikely
case of enforcement.

